

Ask HN: Solutions for managing your startup? - fabiandesimone

I was wondering what is your current solution to manage your startup: documentation, project planning, bugs, budgeting, expense tracking, etc.<p>Are you guys using several solutions or is something custom made?<p>We are 3, all working remote and email is starting to get unmanageable.<p>I'm trying Podio but it seems a bit overkill.<p>37signals: it seems like I need to use several of them (but my needs would be covered: wiki, chat, project management, etc) and for my startup it's simply not possible to spend that much (it adds up really fast)<p>These are just some examples. Would love to hear what you have going on.<p>Cheers.
======
smoyer
We use Redmine (<http://www.redmine.org>) for documentation, project planning
and bugs. You can track time (as an expense) but you'll need something else
for your accounting. I'd also recommend the "Backlogs" plug-in
(<http://www.redminebacklogs.net/>) if you're planning to run sprints.
Tracking your time and stories is well worth the effort just to establish a
realistic velocity.

------
amorphid
Email lists are pretty good. For example, set up product-discuss@company.com.

